# AKC Southern Heritage Benefit Coon Hunt



## Trey Miller (Dec 4, 2012)

Who all is planning on attending or going?


----------



## black an tan man (Dec 5, 2012)

I plan to be there


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 5, 2012)

That's good bud, i'll be there and hunting both nights


----------



## Prorain (Dec 6, 2012)

When and where?


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 6, 2012)

Prorain said:


> When and where?




Albany Ga at the fair grounds Jan 25th and 26th. 

All processed made off this hunt will go to Prevention of Child Abuse.

Entry Fee $35 for both nights

1st place - $1,000
2nd place - Garmin Tracking System
3rd place - Millcreek Dog Box (Full Size Diamond Plated)
4th place - Dakota Light

10 placesments will be awarded each night, will be giving Eagle Trophies by Budweiser

Additional prizes/purse to be announced in Jan.

Just show up and hunt. If you're not registered AKC you can on the grounds for $15, the registration cost has been dropped for this hunt only.


----------



## TallyHo (Dec 6, 2012)

Is this to take place of the Winter Classic


----------



## Prorain (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 8, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Is this to take place of the Winter Classic



Yes sir


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 8, 2012)

ill be broke after Orangeburg. they need ta spread these hunts out sum more


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 8, 2012)

englishmonster said:


> ill be broke after Orangeburg. they need ta spread these hunts out sum more



I'm hunting both nights at the Grand American this year. I know what you mean though.


----------



## TBI (Dec 8, 2012)

Sure wish it was PKC or ACHA. Can't stand AKC. Is James Lawrence still over this hunt? He did an awesome job with the Winter Classic.


----------



## coonbelly (Dec 8, 2012)

We plannin on goin down there,goin to use that 1000 to pay my huntin club dues.


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 9, 2012)

i cant believ UKC changed a 25 year tradition. tha Classic was tha highlite of my year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll just have to see. Unless something drastic happens. I want have a dog worth hunting. Recken they will be any vendors there much?


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 9, 2012)

in todays economy alotta tha small Ga vendors may show. i aint driving ta Miss


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 9, 2012)

Vendors will be there, it could be PKC, UKC or AKC i'll hunt any registry. A hunt is a hunt to me. We're going to have a good time and tree some coons, that's all that matters to me. Also so all the money that's made will go to a good cause. If 3 letters are going to stop you from coming I hate you're going to miss it. No Mr James is over this hunt and Deep South CHA did a fine job running the Winter Classic for all them years. Whoever comes to the Southern Heritage will enjoy it.


----------



## Prorain (Dec 10, 2012)

My outlaws live so close i couldn't miss going.Plus delivering pups to some folks.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 10, 2012)

Dang Prorain, them are some good looking puppies and CONGRATS. My female that's bred to my Pyro dog just had 5 puppies this past Saturday night but 1 died. The night she had her puppies I finished out Pyro to a Grnitech in UKC. So that'll look good on his papers and hopefully by the time the puppies are gone the puppy papers will have HTX beside Pyro's name to. He has passed 1 of the 3 tests.


----------



## Prorain (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks!Trey those pups were born saturday night also had 12 lost 1.And the best thing is they are all payed on except for 1 female that has to stay.I think HTX is the way of the future don't get me wrong getting all the paper on your dog you can def. makes it look better.I just wish they would break down the Htx to different areas HTXSE,HTXNE and so on so you could show the dogs versatility.JMO.Do you hunt Hannahatchee?


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 10, 2012)

I know what you mean on the HTX hunts. I haven't hunted it in awhile but i'm suppose to go one night this week. Glad you have all the puppies spoken for. To be honest I'd rather see HTX than Grnite, with HTX you know your dog treed a coon by itself three times and passed.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 10, 2012)

Two males and two females. The mom and dad have plenty of sense too. My excited about them.


----------



## Prorain (Dec 10, 2012)

Were is 1 this week?


----------



## Murphy (Dec 11, 2012)

TBI said:


> Sure wish it was PKC or ACHA. Can't stand AKC. Is James Lawrence still over this hunt? He did an awesome job with the Winter Classic.



If TBI isn't hunting it I will most likely be layed around the house instead of guiding....Just ain't the same hunt anymore


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

Murphy said:


> If TBI isn't hunting it I will most likely be layed around the house instead of guiding....Just ain't the same hunt anymore



That's fine we are covered, take the weekend off and lay up. We got it covered.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

*Prorain*



Prorain said:


> Were is 1 this week?



You mean HTX hunt?
Edison Ga has one Dec 20, deadline is at 7:00. I don't know how far that is from you. But you can go to UKC coondog page and search (HTX hunts in your area)


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

All the guides will be given $20 each night and a hat for appreciation


----------



## Murphy (Dec 12, 2012)

So how many dogs are y'all expecting to hunt? I know you won't know for sure but someone should have a idea or goal to reach.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

From the hunting guides and hunters all together and word on the street is close to 100 dogs. That's just word from grape vine. Since there isn't a pre entry we won't know until the hunt.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 12, 2012)

Have to raise my bet then lot more people mad at UKC than I thought  The added money helps alot I hope the best for the Club itself other interests in the hunt I have problems with maybe it'll turn out. The going friendly bet on the street is over/under 2 years on the hunt itself and over/under 60 dogs hunted each night looks like y'all may beat the latter


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2012)

100 a night in AKC? LoL.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> 100 a night in AKC? LoL.



What's so funny G Dog?  I didn't say a 100 dogs a night. I wish there would be though. We got it covered if we do have that many. We've been busting our tail to get everything ready for that many dogs cause we don't want to be caught with our pants down so to speak. If we do have that many dogs that's great, if not we have everything ready for less to. What I really hope for is that the vendors show up like we hope, I know of one that's coming. I'm going to make a few more calls to some vendors that aren't going to the Winter Classic. Come on check it out Ga Dawg. I saw where you didn't have a dog to hunt, I can find you one to hunt LOL!!!!


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

Murphy said:


> Have to raise my bet then lot more people mad at UKC than I thought  The added money helps alot I hope the best for the Club itself other interests in the hunt I have problems with maybe it'll turn out. The going friendly bet on the street is over/under 2 years on the hunt itself and over/under 60 dogs hunted each night looks like y'all may beat the latter



Thank you sir, we're hoping for the best and from what I understand this hunt will be around for awhile but time will tell. If it was pre entry we would now more on how many dogs are coming.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey if yall gonna have vendors.  So I can buy bull crap. I might come. It really depends if that's the weekend we go to our club and kill stuff this yr. If it is. I'll be in the area anyhow.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 12, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Hey if yall gonna have vendors.  So I can buy bull crap. I might come. It really depends if that's the weekend we go to our club and kill stuff this yr. If it is. I'll be in the area anyhow.



Let me know we'll go pleasure hunting while your down killing Swampgoats!


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

We're still working on getting vendors coming to the hunt cause they play a huge part on the hunt as well. As soon as I know something on the vendors I promise i'll let everybody know. I'm like you and everybody else, I spend a lot of money on collars, leashes and other stuff I think I need. For this hunt we know first impressions go a long ways so we could use everybodys help on that. After this year of having the hunt and AKC sees that it did good, next year could be more of what we had now? The way the government is tighting up on our hunting rights, keeping especially coon hunting around is something to fight for in my book.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2012)

I`ll be goin`, if nothin` else but to show my support. I can always find something I need from a vendor or two. Hope somebody there has some Wick style "ironleg" type hip waders for sale. I`m about due a new pair.

I urge everybody to support this event. It can be a good one.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be goin`, if nothin` else but to show my support. I can always find something I need from a vendor or two. Hope somebody there has some Wick style "ironleg" type hip waders for sale. I`m about due a new pair.
> 
> I urge everybody to support this event. It can be a good one.



Your support is greatly appreciated, thank you. When you get there look me up i'll be one of the guys walking around like a chicken with his head cut off lol!! I won't be hard to find. I'll make a call for you to a vendor that's going to be there. If you want i'll PM you the vendors  number and y'all can work out everything?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Trey. PM me his info.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Trey. PM me his info.



I sent you a PM and you're welcome sir.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 12, 2012)

Ryan and his wife are good people. They have came to a few of our local hunts.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 13, 2012)

We're picking up more guides everyday and they are guides that's going to some good places. Just need it to keep raining, we all need it.


----------



## old blue dog (Dec 17, 2012)

I plan on going and I have heard alot of my friends say they would be there. I hope this hunt turns out good. I want be hunting but plan on supporting the event by showing up and buying a few things like I have done with UKC for years.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 18, 2012)

Heck yeah come on. You know Mr. Ed Willis from the Brookfield Ga club? He is a really good man, I have a lot of respect for that man. I figured you might know him cause you're not far from his club. Also Brad Hall, i've hunted with Brad one time at Albany in a RQE. Another good feller around your area with some good dogs.


----------



## old blue dog (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea I know Mr. Ed veery well. He is a very good man. I hunt with him sometimes. I have hunted with Brad as well it has been several years ago. They are all good people.


----------



## countryboy61 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll be there!!  UKC had no good reason to change anything . I'll be  supporting the people who support us down here !!! * Also I'll be bring some REAL NICE 5gal. feeder buckets hopefully to Sell .... Anyone interested call or text me for more info and pics @ 352-262-9157


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 18, 2012)

countryboy61 said:


> I'll be there!!  UKC had no good reason to change anything . I'll be  supporting the people who support us down here !!! * Also I'll be bring some REAL NICE 5gal. feeder buckets hopefully to Sell .... Anyone interested call or text me for more info and pics @ 352-262-9157



Thank you sir, your support is greatly appreciated. I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 18, 2012)

old blue dog said:


> Yea I know Mr. Ed veery well. He is a very good man. I hunt with him sometimes. I have hunted with Brad as well it has been several years ago. They are all good people.



I've hunted on some of Mr Ed's property when I was at one of thier UKC hunts. He had some pretty land, i'd love to have that around my house and he had plenty of coons. I had my highest score ever at his place.


----------



## nitepro22 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Harris County Boys*

Trey, I know there will be several of us from the Hamilton, Ga club attending. Looking forward to it. I'm not one to hunt in many hunts but I will for this one.

Gabe


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 20, 2012)

nitepro22 said:


> Trey, I know there will be several of us from the Hamilton, Ga club attending. Looking forward to it. I'm not one to hunt in many hunts but I will for this one.
> 
> Gabe



Thanks Gabe, that'll be very appreciated. Phil's blue puppy he got from you will turn out to be a heck of a dog I think. Little joker ain't scared to leave your feet from what Phil has said.


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 22, 2012)

i dont think this hunt will skip a beat filling tha parking lot up.


----------



## nitepro22 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Phils Pup*

Yea I sure hope he turns out to be a great one for Phil. I have had several good reports from the pups already. See yall at the Hunt and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 24, 2012)

nitepro22 said:


> Yea I sure hope he turns out to be a great one for Phil. I have had several good reports from the pups already. See yall at the Hunt and MERRY CHRISTMAS!



I hope they all turn out to be nice coondogs. Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year, i'll be looking for you at the hunt bud. Not much longer now..


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 31, 2012)

It's getting closer, we're having a meeting the 8th and i'll give an update the day after if anybody is interested.

Happy New Year to everyone!!

May they be coons treed!!


----------



## Beagler1973 (Jan 1, 2013)

old blue dog said:


> Yea I know Mr. Ed veery well. He is a very good man. I hunt with him sometimes. I have hunted with Brad as well it has been several years ago. They are all good people.



Old blue dog you ain't that Warren feller from Alapaha are you?


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 7, 2013)

We are having a meeting tonight with the exchange club in Albany about the AKC Southern Heritage hunt. We have a few more vendors coming and picked up more sponsors too.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 9, 2013)

*1/8/13 Southern Heritage Meeting*

Hello everybody just updating y'all on the hunt. All vendors that are coming can get there Thursday the 24th and start setting up. The vendors that want to can setup inside the building like they have before out of the weather. The Exchange Club of Albany are doing the cooking and people they know how to cook, no need to be eating off the grounds I promise. People with campers, the power will be turned on Saturday Jan 19th maybe as early as Jan 18th, so you are covered there. Bring all your childern, a local business called Wilder World has them huge bouncey castles for the childern to jump on and other neat things. Puppy pens, anybody with puppies, dogs for sale or anythig to that nature will be available for use for $25, please contact Jim Arnold or Jimmy Phillips for the puppy pens. Just a reminder, if your dog isn't AKC registered that you're hunting in the hunt can be registered on the grounds for half price ($15). Anybody has any questions please call, text or email me, i'll be glad to answer any questions you have. 

Thank you from South Georgia CHA


----------



## old blue dog (Jan 10, 2013)

Beagler 1973 yep that's me alright.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 12, 2013)

What time will the vendors open up on Saturday?


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm sure they'll be open when the gates open up.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 17, 2013)

*A Southern Heritage Reminder*

For the ones that haven't read much into it, ANYBODY can become a sponsor for the Southern Heritage Benefit Hunt. An individual, your kennel name, business you work for or if you own your business. Whoever donates money there name or business will be put in the American Cooner for recognition for thier donation, it's free advertisement, a lot of people get the American Cooner in the mail and you got to ask yourself what can it hurt? If you wanta be anonymous that is fine to. All donations will go to The Prevention of Child Abuse. I myself will be donating, it will be under my kennel name. You can donate from a dollar to whatever you wish. All the money made goes to a great cause. Please don't be blinded by that it's just another coon hunt to go to, it's more than that and please think strongly about becoming a sponsor. AKC and South Georgia CHA are working hard to make this hunt grow, I'm just asking for some help from the public to help also.

Feel free to contact me and I'll help you with everything.

Thank you for taking time and reading this!!


----------



## DSGB92 (Jan 17, 2013)

Me and a buddy of mine will be there hunting both nights! I sure hope we have a good turn out, from what i've been hearing there should be quite a few dogs there. Do you know what time deadline is friday and saturday?


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadline for Friday and Saturday is 7:00. We'll be glad to have y'all.


----------



## drawedback (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess me and my buddy may come as well. We were going to make the trip to Batesville, but we both got letters earlier this week that we had been wait-listed. So to heck with them, I'm not gonna drive out there to be a stand by, I will come down there and hunt.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 17, 2013)

Come on bud, you won't be put on a waiting list in Albany.


----------



## TBI (Jan 17, 2013)

drawedback said:


> I guess me and my buddy may come as well. We were going to make the trip to Batesville, but we both got letters earlier this week that we had been wait-listed. So to heck with them, I'm not gonna drive out there to be a stand by, I will come down there and hunt.



Allen Gingrich stated on the UKC website everybody that's been wait listed will hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah but who wants to go to Mississippi  Im gonna try my dangdest to come buy something.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 19, 2013)

TBI said:


> Allen Gingrich stated on the UKC website everybody that's been wait listed will hunt.


 
I want to see them put 400 dogs in the woods with the delta flooded and it's DEER season still  Good Luck with that some boys will be hunting pines that being said it'll be a good weekend for the PKC State hunt in Glenwood


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 21, 2013)

In three more days we'll be in Albany getting everything in shape for the Southern Heritage. I'm going to stop for a minute and thank all the people that have called me and said they would guide. I was surprised of the amount of people that called me, THANK YOU again!!! There people out at the fair grounds in their campers from what I've heard. I guess somethings won't ever change, I hope south Georgia keeps a big coon hunt going........Well I'm going to do my best to keep one around anyway. Looking forward to seeing everybody Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 22, 2013)

*Entries for the Southern Heritage*

Ladies and gentlemen who are hunting in this years first annual Southern Heritage Benefit Hunt. The deadline is at 7:00pm for Friday and Saturday, with it not being a pre entry event please enter your hound as soon as you can, that would be very helpful. That way we can get everybody in the woods soon as we can. We'll be taking entries at 4:00pm Friday and Saturday.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 23, 2013)

I heard there may be a German shorthair pointer exhibition at this event. just wondering if there is any truth to this. Thanks


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 23, 2013)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> I heard there may be a German shorthair pointer exhibition at this event. just wondering if there is any truth to this. Thanks



No sir there was talk about but it never went any further than that.


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be there around lunch today. Aint gona make it back on Saturday becauae I gotta to help the fires out in Moultrie ga. Sure hope this hunt makes a BIG splash and everyone has fun.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 26, 2013)

With it being the first annual Southern Heritage hunt in Albany, we held 19 casts of 73 dogs. Great turn out, great hunt and there's one more night to hunt.


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

i know this is completely off topic but are any of yall wanting to get rid of a pup or younger dog 8 weeks to two years old? im a youth hunter trying to get into coon huntin and ive worked and worked and worked with my walker he just doesnt have it in em


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't make it. Got some kind of sickness but that's a good turnout I think. Specially for Akc and all the other hunts happening.


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 26, 2013)

Had a blast with the vendors that were there, picked up a few things. They all said that they were doing good, hated I couldn't hunt. Had to be at work today and want get off until Sunday mourning. Sure hope Saturday has a good turnout. Hope they can make a go of this and make it grow. Got mixed reviews from Batesville maybe some of those vendors and dogs will come here next year.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 26, 2013)

73 DOGS A GREAT START. I' m sure Mr. Jimmy and crew will have a good hunt .


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 27, 2013)

We had 60 dogs to enter Saturday night, still a good crowd. The vendors did well and everything went smooth as what everybody told us. We got a lot of good compliments about the hunt and how it was ran. It'll be there next year sometime and same place.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 27, 2013)

What won it?


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 27, 2013)

Overall winner in the final four was a Walker female with 25- from Indiana


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 28, 2013)

I like to say thank you to all the people that came out to the hunt and hope to see you next year. There are a few things that might change, I'd like to change the deadline to be earlier than what it was. That's the only thing I see that needs to change. Thank you to all the guides, hunters vendors that came.

Thank you!!


----------



## Murphy (Jan 28, 2013)

Better than many thought including myself I and every cast I took out wanted a later deadline we waited at late as we could to turn out all the coon were treed later in the hunt and as time expired


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 28, 2013)

Murphy said:


> Better than many thought including myself I and every cast I took out wanted a later deadline we waited at late as we could to turn out all the coon were treed later in the hunt and as time expired



You reckon it was because of the full moon that the coons were moving so late? The coons were moving later though cause on the way back to the fairgrounds a coon ran across the road in front of us. I'd like to get everybody's opinion on what could make it bigger and better though. It's all of you that will help it grow every year.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 28, 2013)

Could have been the moon never know the weather was up and down too just going right down the road we waited till 10:30 to turn loose and barely made it back by three


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd like for the deadline to be at 5:30 or 6:00 pm cause that way everybody can get out of the club, get to the woods right at dark that way there is no rush. Everybody can relax getting to there turn outs. I hunted week early last before the Southern Heritage and on that full moon the earlier the better on treeing coons fast and easy. After 9:00 it was hard to get a track going.


----------



## countryboy61 (Jan 31, 2013)

*great hunt*

very impressed with the way it was ran !!! opened in pray and the singing ... truely American!!! I'll be back !!!


----------

